# New additions



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Received a few of these a couple of days ago.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

No Ka Oi, number one in Hawaiian. Can you tell me where you got them and how much? PM info if you want. I would like to get some of them soon. Im already getting some beautiful cherries from Shawn a forum member.

Ike:thumbsup:


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful
Where did you get them and how much? I've been looking for them. PM info and post here for others.
Thanks so much


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

couple more from the same batch


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful shrimp and photos.

What's the plant in the 2nd photo?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Fissidens fontanus


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Bet those shrimp cost a huge amount... and that lovely fissidens.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what grade?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

They actually look a lot better than the pictures. The whites in person are a lot brighter. They are from a really reliable source, they come from hinomaru stock. They are S grade 4 band, several tiger tooth. They did cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like it cost an arm and a leg maybe two legs.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Bet those shrimp cost a huge amount... and that lovely fissidens.


Thanks, Zapins. 

Info sent to both Hawaiian and Musket.

Not too bad consider what others are charging for them at the moment. If interested, let me know and I'll send info via PM.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Some of these guys are already holding eggs.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Some of these guys are already holding eggs.


Good luck man.  I've had my Bee shrimp holding eggs for a few months now, but no babies. My water is soft too so I'm now sure what's up.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks.  We'll see how they fare.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Good luck man.  I've had my Bee shrimp holding eggs for a few months now, but no babies. My water is soft too so I'm now sure what's up.


Same thing here...


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

My high grade crystals are holding eggs as well. I have had good success with C grade crystals, so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to breed these. I started with 8 C grade crystals and now have over 100 probably closer to 200.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> My high grade crystals are holding eggs as well. I have had good success with C grade crystals, so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to breed these. I started with 8 C grade crystals and now have over 100 probably closer to 200.


For some unknown reason, in my case Higher grade CRS hold less eggs than lower grade ones(C). Also, it seems they breed at a lower pace.

Cheers,
PEdro


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

my high grade looks like it is holding about a dozen eggs. And it is not a big one. It might have something to do with feeding. I am feeding them a special food from Japan.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> my high grade looks like it is holding about a dozen eggs. And it is not a big one. It might have something to do with feeding. I am feeding them a special food from Japan.


I have the same thing...special food, supplement, etc from Japan.

CHeers,
Pedro


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

cool, I just got a hold of some mineral rock from japan.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Here are mine S grade CRS......
They are doing great in my tank...
I have breed them for more than a year....
Now I have SS S A B C grade .....but have no legs and arms..hahhahahahaha~~~
I love them very much....
How about you????


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

I love that original 3rd pix. You should enlarge it of just his head!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll take another look at it later on tonight when I get home. That's straight off the camera with no cropping so it's possible.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I have three pregnant ones now. 1 black diamond and 2 crystals. I should be able to take some pictures soon myself, I just ordered a tamron 90mm macro and a sb-600 flash for my Nikon d70.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice...hope to see those pictures around here soon.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> cool, I just got a hold of some mineral rock from japan.


Notice any direct difference in using this "mineral rock" since you've obtained it?
To my understanding of the "product" it's suppose to bring out the vibrance of the white coloration.

-John N.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I have noticed a little difference in the whites being whiter. It works really fast actually. The next day I noticed a small difference.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Does this improvement in the whiteness of the shrimp place it in a higher grade?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Nope. The whites were already there in the beginning. It just helps to highlight the whites a tad more.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

yup it will not improve the grade of the shrimp


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

got my macro lense in today. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Ooooooh soooooo pretty!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

AWW, THAT'S WICKED. And how sweet of him to sit so still for you!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous shrimp and camera.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

thanks more pictures


----------

